# For Lancaster



## Wurger (May 6, 2006)

Hi guys!!!
I've done it for Lanc to thank him for his help to me and Pisis. I hope he could use it as his own sign. Everybody has been changing avatars and signs but Lanc no. What do you think?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

I think thats one of the best signatures to ever grace this board, and the Lanc should be proud to use it....

Very nice work...


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

Yep, good work! I think he should use it too...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

cheers Wurger that really is great, you've quite a tallent for stuff like this, i'll proberly keep this one a bit longer though (nothing personal, just me being stubborn  ) that's a very likely contender for my next one though, cheers


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Have it now lanc, thats awesome...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

I agree....


----------



## MacArther (May 6, 2006)

Oy, Lanc, I got one going that I think you'll like. It centers around the Lincoln, which was the successor to the Lancaster.


----------



## Tiger (May 7, 2006)

Great piece of art!


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

CC as a moderator you should be able to edit lancs sig...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2006)

Nice piece of work, Wurger. Well done. 

Lanc, if you don't use that sig, you're a fool. A FOOL!! FOOOOOOOOOL!!!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for all


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> CC as a moderator you should be able to edit lancs sig...



Good idea...lanc if you dont change it within 24hrs, im doing it for you.


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2006)

Nice work Wurger!


----------



## Soren (May 12, 2006)

Very nice work Wurger !


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

CC, I think it is time you changed Lanc's sig for him


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2006)

Looks like hes already done it by himself


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

Clever him


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2006)

Yep, he did it* without even coming online. Magic. 

*Neither I or any other Mods will accept responsibilty for any subsequent anger shown by the lanc in light of this situation


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

Right


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 13, 2006)




----------

